# Movie Trailer RSS with Media?



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

Does anyone know of a RSS feed of new/recent movie trailers that includes downloadable media? I want to auto download trailers for use with pyTiVo auto push. I found a couple at podbean.com, but they don't seem to have been updated recently. I know some has made a python script to parse the blog posts at HD-trailers.net, but I want an old-fashions straight feed with media.

Thanks.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

Found this from Apple's Trailer site!


> Not bad, but no descriptions, just movie titles. Anyone know of a better one?


Well, I take that back, when downloaded with iTunes and pushed with pyTiVo, the descriptions show up on my TiVo!


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

HD-Trailers.net has a RSS feed that includes links to video files.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

Allanon said:


> HD-Trailers.net has a RSS feed that includes links to video files.


Yes, but it does not actually attach the media as an enclosure, which is required to auto download with a podcatcher app like iTunes.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

If you want an easy way to download movie trailers to a Tivo HD I would suggest getting Vuze and subscribing to hd-trailers.net or filmtrailer.com. Vuze will automatically download the videos then from within Vuze you can just drag the videos you want to watch to the Tivo device tab and then you will have access to them from the Tivo's Now Playing List. Or you can set the folder the video files get saved to as a Tivo Desktop Plus auto-transfer folder and have the videos automatically be transfered to the Tivo.

Or you can use YouTube and subscribe to the many movie trailer feeds. This will allow instant access to trailer without having to transfer them to the Tivo but I've found the quality not to be very good.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

Allanon said:


> ... Or you can use YouTube and subscribe to the many movie trailer feeds. ...


I've got a Series2 box. I originally thought of getting a feed of the YouTube movie trailers category, but that one doesn't seem to have an RSS option. Do you know what the rss url is?


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Most YouTube trailers are protected from being downloaded, if you had a Tivo HD then you could access them from the Tivo. I would suggest using Vuze to download the trailers and since you have a Series 2 you will need to convert any video you download to mpeg2 before transferring it. Vuze might do that for you since it converts the files to VOB files when making them available for download to the Tivo. You could also probably use PyTivo or Tivo Desktop.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

I did a little more searching of the web because I too am wanting a good way to view trailers on the Tivo and I came across these RSS feeds. They work in Miro and also work using HME/VLC Video Streamer for the Tivo.

http://feeds.feedburner.com/TimosHDMovieTrailers

http://uk.itunes.filmtrailer.com/default/Latest30CinemaCreated/


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

Allanon said:


> I did a little more searching of the web because I too am wanting a good way to view trailers on the Tivo and I came across these RSS feeds. ...


Those are pretty out-of-date. This Apple one seems to be updated: http://www.apple.com/trailers/home/podcasts/latest.xml


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

But for me the Apple RSS feed doesn't work because I would like to use HME/VLC Video Streamer or Tivocast to get the videos and the Apple RSS feed doesn't work with them. If you know of any other RSS feed with the latest trailers let me know.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

Do those tools push files from your PC? If so, you could do what I'm doing and use iTunes (or maybe Miro?) to automatically download them. I am then pushing with pyTiVo and auto_push.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

HME/VLC Video Streamer allows you to view and stream RSS or live video streams directly to the Tivo. The videos don't get saved on the Tivo they are streamed in real time. Web Videos which was called Tivocast allows you to subscribe to an RSS feed and the Tivo server will push the videos to the Tivo automatically.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

Ah, you must have a Series3 box. I think I read that the TiVo RSS solution is picky about the kind of feeds it will take.


----------

